# 12,000 lb tractor -- Pull Plow Only?



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm thinking of putting a pull box on a 12,000 lb MFWD tractor with R1 tires. There would be no front blade on this unit. Probally about 10-12' wide, with deep side plates to carry a big load of snow. Will I have problems with the box getting too full and stopping the tractor or spinning out?

Thanks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You won't have a problem running just a rear blade. We run a 12-18 ft Snowing and a 10-18 Ebling on the back of a 12,000 lb JD and we can't take a full back blade in heavy wet snow but without a front blade you won't have any problems at all. Don't let it concern you at all.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok Thanks Dave. I know you had answered me before on this too. It just makes me nervous, so odd to think on not having any front blade. Thanks again for the confirmation.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Dave, 
Joining your green club, ordered a 5101,actually it is in already, the dealer still has to put on parts, then waiting for a SHoule blower for it


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

RLM;1300122 said:


> Dave,
> Joining your green club, ordered a 5101,actually it is in already, the dealer still has to put on parts, then waiting for a SHoule blower for it


Congrats. Don't know much about thd 5000 Series but I'm sure it will keep you happy. Cet just bought one and he seems quite impressed.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

JD Dave;1300092 said:


> You won't have a problem running just a rear blade. We run a 12-18 ft Snowing and a 10-18 Ebling on the back of a 12,000 lb JD and we can't take a full back blade in heavy wet snow but without a front blade you won't have any problems at all. Don't let it concern you at all.


10-18 Ebling! How many custom eblings you getting. Didnt you just have a 17.5?


----------

